# Poecilotheria ventral sexing :)



## JanPhilip (Jun 27, 2009)

Hi,
i had quite good look with getting ventra-shots of a few of my Pocilotheria juvies that are still unsexed. I am only able to sex by old skin, but maybe someone here could be so nice and say theyr opinion on these spiders? 

0.0.1 _Poecilotheria tigrinawesseli_












0.0.1 _Poecilotheria metallica_


















0.0.1 _Poecilotheria regalis_












0.0.1 _Poecilotheria subfusca_












Not a pokie, but i thought it would be ok 
0.0.1 _Psalmopoeus pulcher_












Not the best pictures, but i hope you could give me your thoughts on them!

Cheers,
Jan Philip


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jun 27, 2009)

Well you have two for sure males,

Your tigrinawesseli is a male and the subfusca is a male.

Regalis  ehhh I'll say female. (tricky little brats sometimes) 

Pulcher is a female.

I think it might be a bit early for that metallica but Ill say female for now. The flash glare is almost convincing me otherwise.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JanPhilip (Jun 27, 2009)

Thanks for the quick answere! Too bad that the subfusca is a male, have to hope for the otherone  I will take some new shots when the metallica molts the next time.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jun 27, 2009)

JanPhilip said:


> Thanks for the quick answere! Too bad that the subfusca is a male, have to hope for the otherone  I will take some new shots when the metallica molts the next time.


When you do get more pics, take them like you did with your regalis up and down shots. It makes it easier to look at. I was sitting here turning my head side to side to get oriented at what I was looking at in all the other pics


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jun 27, 2009)

I'm gonna go with what Ryan said.  

I'm almost 100% sure that is a female metallica, but like Ryan said, it's still questionable.


----------



## Noexcuse4you (Jun 27, 2009)

Ditto what Ryan said.  Although, I'd say the regalis is 100% female.


----------



## jbm150 (Jun 28, 2009)

I agree with all of that as well.  Maybe its just me but that subfusca is odd to me though.  It just seems odd...


----------



## Anastasia (Jun 28, 2009)

That metallica subfusca and tigris looks male to me
regalis and pulcher looks like ladies
Anastasia


----------



## JanPhilip (Jun 28, 2009)

Thanks for all the replys. I would say its safe to say that my P. pulcher is a definite female, and so is the regalis. Will sex them again with the cast skin with the next molt, if it is possible. 

As a last question, do you mostly sex (ventraly) by looking at the "main" hair, if there are missing paches or not? I keep trying to see the small spinnerets (fusi-something), but i cant realy see them. And i see people sexing spiders with pictures that arent nearly sharpenough to see such structures. It seems to be the "trend" with my spiders atleast.  The tigrinawesseli, subfusca (and i would say metallica) all have a small more or less naked patch, just where the genitalopenings are (dont remember the propper name).


----------



## Mako16 (Feb 21, 2015)

Hey guys, I found this thread by the way so i'm not opening a new one about it..

Here are my 16 poecilotheria sp. that are hitting the 3'' mark. Would anyone try to take a guess? Yes I know it's not 100%.. it's just a guess.. wait for the molt, pokies are hard to sex etc ..  
But anyways, It's a fun little guessing game and I think I have five 100% males there if i'm not mistaken.

The ones that I think they are male's:
-P.regalis sp.1
-P.tigrinawesseli sp.3
-P.miranda sp.2
-P.rufilata sp.2
-P.formosa sp.2




P.metallica


P.regalis


P.tigrinawesseli


P.miranda


P.rufilata


P.subfusca


P.formosa


----------



## Poec54 (Feb 21, 2015)

Obvious males:

   regalis 1, tigrina 3, miranda 2, & rufilata 2


----------



## Mako16 (Feb 22, 2015)

Poec54 said:


> Obvious males:
> 
> regalis 1, tigrina 3, miranda 2, & rufilata 2


Yeah, exactly my thought  My P.miranda sp.1 just molted yesterday and it's also a male..Not so lucky with poec's this year :evil: 

P.miranda sp.1


----------



## Poec54 (Feb 22, 2015)

Mako16 said:


> Yeah, exactly my thought  My P.miranda sp.1 just molted yesterday and it's also a male..Not so lucky with poec's this year



If you're breeding, you need males.


----------



## Mako16 (Feb 22, 2015)

Poec54 said:


> If you're breeding, you need males.


I am breeding some species, just not anything that comes around, it's not worth it in my country.It's really hard to sell spiderlings, because of our small population.. So i'm much happier if they're turning out as female's


----------

